
Star Trek: Picard - hestipod
https://www.startrek.com/news/brent-spiner-jeri-ryan-jonathan-frakes-return-star-trek-picard-sdcc-hall-h
======
hestipod
New trailer for the series. I am putting the YouTube link below as well but it
may be regional. It might sound ridiculous to be so excited over a TV show,
but TNG was formative for me. My life is completely miserable and hopeless and
day to day I don't know if there will be another, and I really needed this.
It's something to hang on for and if you get it you get it. The emotion of
seeing this was profound and energizing. Hope it gives you the same feeling.
Enjoy.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXy0f0aCN0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXy0f0aCN0)

~~~
cattlefarmer
That link is blocked outside the US.

here's a mirror.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oljxEb3H0Ic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oljxEb3H0Ic)

------
smush
I have to post a comment even if it is somewhat vapid from a HN guidelines
perspective.

This is the first time in my conscious life that Star Trek has produced new
chronological content. Everything from ENT onwards has been prequels, reboots
to non-canon series, side quests, re-imaginings and general not-newness-just-
nu-kirk-'dramatically'-dying-next-to-nu-spock-but-not-really-made-you-look and
similar shenanigans.

Finally, finally, finally, they have made what I've been asking for since my
childhood - new Star Trek, set beyond the end of Nemesis in the main timeline
with no nu-trek to be found.

I'm supremely excited, wary of being disappointed with my slivers of hope, and
definitely going to create a CBS All Access subscription to see this. CBS -
please keep the millennials at bay so the adults can work, and you will have
(finally and I don't know why you took so long to arrive at this TV show idea)
a goldmine.

------
vikramkr
I'm trying to figure out something substantive to add other than
"WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Hells yeeahh!!!!" But the trekkie in me is not coming up
with anything g else rn

~~~
hestipod
That's mostly what my reaction was too :)

I did think there would be a lot more interest. I would have thought Trek fans
were common here.

